

Openkit is shutting down? - swapnilt
https://developer.openkit.io/developers/new

======
swapnilt
Another one bites the dust in BaaS space. Although the project had a decent
userbase, not a lot of pull requests are seen in the github repo. Is it really
difficult to build a successful commercial open source project? Especially
considering one of the founders had also been the co-founder of OpenFeint
which was sold for $104 mil?

